# Purchasing a Lutron Grafik EYE QS system



## afeest (Sep 5, 2012)

Has anyone out there purchased one of these? It is apparently the newer system - replacing the 3000. However, after completing the design tool and getting a bill of materials for one - i cannot find them anywhere. Not even the Lutron web site.

Has anyone ever purchased one and where?

Andy


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

This is the unit I have - I got mine from DimnDimmer.


----------

